# Lamotrigine anyone? (wikipedia says it's used for DP)



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is the first I've seen DP listed as a use for a drug (though I haven't exhaustively looked at all drugs). Has anyone tried it? Here's an exert from Wikipedia..

Other uses

Off-label uses include the treatment of peripheral neuropathy, trigeminal neuralgia, cluster headaches, migraines, and reducing neuropathic pain. [8][9][10] Off-label psychiatric usage includes the treatment of depersonalization disorder, bipolar II disorders, schizoaffective disorder, borderline personality disorder, post traumatic stress disorder, and as adjunctive therapy for treatment refractory unipolar depression. [11]


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, there are several people here who have tried Lamotrigine and a couple that have had success with it.

Check out the medication forum further down and i'm sure you'll find something or other on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm on these pups and they have recovered meeeeee


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Lamotrigine really helps me, and if you do as Matt suggests, you will find more detail in exactly how it helps people.


----------

